# Once again, another mismolt.



## Melophile (Jul 14, 2015)

One of my Carolinas (not the same one mentioned in my previous mismolt thread) has molted while I was at work, and when I came home, I see him lying on the floor looking lifeless. I give him a poke with the popsicle stick I have in his enclosure and he moves, but everything is terribly disfigured. All his walking legs curl outwards, away from the body. Mantises are known to be able to rotate their heads 180 degrees, but he is stuck staring down, zero neck rotation. I'm going to leave him in the enclosure for the night and see how he is when I wake up, but if nothing has changed, I'm going to place him in the fridge and put him out of his misery.

The mantis mentioned in my previous mismolt thread seems to be doing fine. I leave a couple fruit flies in his enclosure every other day, and on the days in between, I hand feed him before I go to work. Both of my mantises molted around the same time, so this one is due for a molt in a day or two probably.

Both of my mantis mismolts occurred in a 32oz deli cup. I think the reason both my mantises had mismolts is because they hang on the lid of the deli cup, then once they are out of their exoskeleton, they fall straight down to the bottom of the deli cup before their new skeleton has time to harden. They never use the popsicle stick to perch themselves.

This is the second mismolt in a row and it's starting to discourage me from owning any more. I'm still new to these interesting creatures and I don't want to give up so soon, but I don't want to own them if things continue to go wrong while they are in my care. I've already placed an order for more mantises a few days ago. I just hope they don't go through the same sufferings. I think I'm going to house my new mantises in a smaller, 8oz container. The ones you usually find mantises being shipped in.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jul 14, 2015)

32oz deli cups tend to be too narrow for them to properly flip themselves over to grasp back up at the lid. They're probably slipping because they're attempting to grab the slick sides of the container with their still-soft tarsi. They will most likely continue to mismolt unless you cover the sides of the cup with paper towel for them to grab onto.


----------



## dmina (Jul 14, 2015)

Don't get discouraged... it happens.. and I am sure you are doing the best you can... Some seem to molt better then others... make sure that you have enough humidity in there for them to molt... I have now been adding a strip of rubber shelf liner to a side of my containers for molts...but a lot of time they chose a different spot then I would like them to molt!

What other mantis do you have coming?

Chin up... it will get better...


----------



## LAME (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree with the above mentioned suggestions. Glue a strip of paper towel or rubberized shelf liner on the walls of the containers.

These things happen though... Trial and error. You'll learn  

Alternatively you could get a aquarium.


----------



## Melophile (Jul 14, 2015)

Ever since the first mismolt, I've lined both of my containers with paper towels to the point where I would have to open the lid if I ever want to see the mantis. Can't see anything from the outside.

Three new mantises coming in:

- Tenodera sinesis (Chinese mantis)

- Acromantis japonica (Japanese boxer mantis

- Idolomantis diabolica (Giant devil's flower mantis)



LAME said:


> Alternatively you could get a aquarium.


I do have a 5 gallon tank, but fruit flies would be able to escape through the top. And since these mantises are only nymphs, I feel like they would have trouble finding their prey.


----------



## Melophile (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's a video. There seems to be only one leg that is working properly. In the video, you'll see a D. hydei; I was trying to hand feed him, but he wouldn't take it. Not sure how much longer he'll live. I doubt he can catch his own food, and he's not taking any flies I try to hand feed him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1N3BL00_Qo


----------



## Bloodtkr (Jul 14, 2015)

all my kids are in deli cups ...definitely hang a strip of paper towel over the rim and all the way down. I do notice the local chinese mantis hqave a hard time molting they always get a leg or 2 stuck but then its fixed the next molt


----------



## Aryia (Jul 14, 2015)

Usually it's the lid that causes problems. You need a material that the exoskeleton will keep hanging on, that way they will grab onto the exoskeleton, climb up and hang on the lid. When the lid is too slippery they will try to climb the exoskeleton and the exoskeleton will fall along with the mantis. Since their bodies are still soft at that point, a fall can cause some hefty damage.

Contrary to the suggestion that mantises need very tall enclosures, I actually prefer shorter ones. Rarely have problems in them.


----------



## Melophile (Jul 14, 2015)

Just curious, but why do some of the body parts on my mantis have a hint of blue?


----------



## birdiefu (Jul 14, 2015)

Melophile said:


> Here's a video. There seems to be only one leg that is working properly. In the video, you'll see a D. hydei; I was trying to hand feed him, but he wouldn't take it. Not sure how much longer he'll live. I doubt he can catch his own food, and he's not taking any flies I try to hand feed him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1N3BL00_Qo


If there is only one leg that will grip, changes are pretty much nil that he will be able to hold on to molt  . It you *really* want to try, you can attempt to monitor 24/7 close to the next molt and hold/tape his legs up, but if he is not eating anyway, the freezer might be the most humane option.

As far as handfeeding, you have been putting guts to his mouth until he recognizes it is food, right? They usually won't take whole bugs in this case.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hope your mantis does ok! Any updates?


----------



## Melophile (Jul 17, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> Hope your mantis does ok! Any updates?


I had to let him go. Placed him in the freezer.


----------

